# [Request] CDMA Razr ICS leak /system dump



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Is there anyone that has installed the ics leak and can share their /system directory? I'd like to use some of the icons for some galaxy nexus mods and also to take a peek at the new version of blur. I keep searching and searching for a dump and I can only find GSM, but I would rly like the cdma version.

I appreciate any help on this, and I'd be very grateful 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

The good folks over at droidrazr.com already posted one for me. Thx anyway guys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tucstwo (Mar 26, 2012)

You gonna deodex this bad boy? Let me know if you need any other system pulls over at droidrzr.

Sent from my who really cares?? Using NOBODY DOES!


----------

